
Oxy-Acetylene Explosions at 330k FPS [video] - emsign
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9XandILnvk
======
davismwfl
This guy has a youtube channel where he uses a couple of hydraulic presses to
crush stuff too. It is oddly almost therapeutic to watch, and definitely
entertaining.

